# Revels 48th Lockheed PV1 Ventura commision build...



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Well I finally gave in and did a model for a bloke I know who has his own Australian militarily museum. I didn't and don't really know what I should charge to do a commission but I am pretty certain he got mates rates...

He wanted the north west pacific version of the aircraft, faded paint, oil, exhaust and weather stains. He also provided the reference material and booklet on pacific twin engined war birds and aftermarket decals which made things a bit easier but apart from that it is pretty much straight out of the box. I have to be honest and say I don't reckon it is my best work but the customer was genuinely excited and thrilled with the finished result. So much so when I told him it was ready he drove straight over which didn't give me much time for any decent finished pictures...:drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pretty!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

The PV-1 and PV-2 are among some of my favorite WWII aircraft. I didn't buy the 1/48 scale because of running out of space, but I'm still tempted.

Good job! :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have to say doing WWII aircraft is a little different than Sci-Fi ones... It might sound odd but reigning in the artistic license was a bit like theropy.


----------

